# Smoked Venison Queso Dip



## indaswamp (Aug 5, 2020)

Used the search function, nothing came up, so I'm posting our recipe. It's a great party food and a good way to use up roasts in the freezer. And you can put it on when you fire up the smoker to cook something else.

(1) 3~4lb. venison roast (Ball, round, sirloin, etc...)
Salt and CBP to taste...

Thaw and season roast, smoke 225* for 2 hours to 125*INT. I use hickory or pecan. Once smoked, place roast in 8qt. crock pot then add:

1 pk. dry ranch seasoning
1 medium onion 1/4" dice
15 cloves of garlic whole
5~6 pickled whole pepperoncini peppers
2 cups water
1/4 tsp ground rosemary
1 tsp. dried oregano
3 TBSPS. chili powder
1 TBSP. Ground Cumin


Set crock pot to high and cook 10 hours (or overnight) until roast falls apart.
Pull roast to shred then add back to pot. Add 1 can rotel original tomatoes. If it looks like too much liquid in the crock pot you can drain water from can of ro-tel tomatoes into a cup and mix in 1~2 TBSPS. corn starch then add that in with the can of tomatoes and chilies. Stir in to thicken.

Cube velveeta cheese and add to crock pot. I used sharp cheddar.













Serve with corn chips. Great at the deer camp or a party...


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 5, 2020)

That looks great! Just reading the title made me lick my lips. We have some venison roasts left...if my wife lets me have one for this or not is another thing. She just used a few and made jerky.  Thanks for sharing the recipe!

Ryan


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 5, 2020)

Thanks Brokenhandle, it's a winner....


----------



## Ishi (Aug 5, 2020)

indaswamp said:


> Used the search function, nothing came up, so I'm posting our recipe. It's a great party food and a good way to use up roasts in the freezer. And you can put it on when you fire up the smoker to cook something else.
> 
> (1) 3~4lb. venison roast (Ball, round, sirloin, etc...)
> Salt and CBP to taste...
> ...


Speaking of deer season I’m ready for the bow opener and some of your Queso Dip!


----------



## bertman (Aug 5, 2020)

Dang it! Another "must-try" to add to my list. This sounds amazing.


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 6, 2020)

Ishi said:


> Speaking of deer season I’m ready for the bow opener and some of your Queso Dip!


Thanks Ishi, we've been going through our freezers and cooking game. season is fast approaching!


bertman said:


> Dang it! Another "must-try" to add to my list. This sounds amazing.


Thanks bertman, it's pretty dang tasty! Just a hint of smoke....it's perfect!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 6, 2020)

That sounds good to me...JJ


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 6, 2020)

Looks great and I'm sure goes well with some cold ones.    

Warren


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 6, 2020)

Dang that looks good!
My wife hates Velveta, but I think it Makes the best mac-n cheese of all time. Of course you can add other cheeses, but the creaminess of the Velveta just makes the dish! I could sit there with you & eat that whole bowl, of course with a few beers!
Al


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 6, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Looks great and I'm sure goes well with some cold ones.
> 
> Warren


Thanks Warren. It does indeed go good with a few cold ones!


SmokinAl said:


> Dang that looks good!
> My wife hates Velveta, but I think it Makes the best mac-n cheese of all time. Of course you can add other cheeses, but the creaminess of the Velveta just makes the dish! I could sit there with you & eat that whole bowl, of course with a few beers!
> Al


Thanks Al! Left-overs made a real good lunch!
I use velveeta in a few dishes, but IMO this is Hands down-Best Mac N Cheese on the planet...
https://www.today.com/recipes/shaq-s-mom-s-macaroni-cheese-recipe-t139061

I was at LSU when Shaq was there....had a few classes with him. Good dude.


----------

